

Microsoft's Energy-Wasting Strong-Arm Tactics Show That Redmond Hasn't Changed   - rbanffy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2012/09/microsofts-energy-wasting-strong-arm-tactics-show-that-redmond-hasnt-changed.php

======
jccooper
If it costs you more to not use something than to use something, well, what do
you think is going to happen? Sounds like a poor incentive structure to me,
one which was almost certainly not put into place by the customer.

